# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Oldmarine..H a  p p y   b i r t h d a y

## Fran

happy birthday oldmarine, hAVE A GREAT DAY

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Happy birthday from sunny Caithness!

----------


## Iffy

Wishing you many happy returns Oldmarine !  Have a lovely day !  ::

----------


## golach

Happy Birthday Oldmarine. enjoy your day

----------


## pat

Happy Birthday, hope you had a great day.

----------


## squidge

Happy Birthday Oldmarine - hope you had a great day  :Smile:

----------


## Betty

Belated birthday greetings Oldmarine.  Here's to many more.

----------


## sassylass

Belated good wishes from me too.  I hope your day was happy.

----------


## poppett

Belated birthday greetings Oldmarine.   Hope you had a wonderful day.xx

----------

